# Brake Controller



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all;

I have a 2000 f250 diesel crew cab, I tow a 2008 outback Sydney TT it's 34 ft. I believe the truck comes wired for trailer brakes, but does not have a brake controller installed.
I seem to stop just fine, and tow here local in the Houston Texas area, pretty much flat land...

I looked up this controller Reese Towpower (74643)it's only like 50 bucks controller

Do I really need this???

Thanks for any and all input...


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

In my opinion and may be in some states laws, you do need brakes controllers if towing something over 3000 lbs. Hopefully I'm not confusing this with WDH.

In any case, brake controllers can save you and your loved ones some great heartache and pain. I have the P3 which cost me $150.00 installed which is cheap insurance and excellent control of my trailer.

-Gerry


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Absolutely you need a brake controller and do not just buy the cheapest one on the market. There are many different models but my choice for value and performance is the P3 by Tekonsha.

As far as it seems like it is stopping okay is an allusion, the first time you do an emergency stop you will wonder why you thought it actually stopped okay as you plow into the object that just changed lanes in front of you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GodFather2u said:


> In my opinion and may be in some states laws, you do need brakes controllers if towing something over 3000 lbs. Hopefully I'm not confusing this with WDH.
> 
> In any case, brake controllers can save you and your loved ones some great heartache and pain. I have the P3 which cost me $150.00 installed which is cheap insurance and excellent control of my trailer.
> 
> -Gerry


You are thinking of the requirement for an emergency break away switch and battery requirement to apply full power to the brakes if the trailer becomes disconnected from the tow vehicle.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You only need a brake controller to control the brakes of the trailer in tow. Otherwise they are completely unnecessary much like your need to inhale to breathe. Just my opinion.









Please let those folks in South Texas know your itinerary as it will help them stay clear of your accident.

Is this post too sarcastic for a Sunday?







Now go have a blessed morning.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Absolutely you need a brake controller and do not just buy the cheapest one on the market. There are many different models but my choice for value and performance is the P3 by Tekonsha.
> 
> As far as it seems like it is stopping okay is an allusion, the first time you do an emergency stop you will wonder why you thought it actually stopped okay as you plow into the object that just changed lanes in front of you.


I have used the Prodigy and the Drawtite brake controllers on past vehicles and liked their performance as well. The brake controller will allow you to set gain which allows you to control how much braking your trailer does for you. Also, brake controllers have a manual brake feature which allows you to apply trailer some trailer braking while not applying braking to the tow vehicle. This can be handy in hilly conditions as well as windy conditions. A trailer can get unruly sometimes in windy conditions and being able to apply trailer brakes will help bring it right back under control. Anything larger than a boat trailer should absolutely have trailer brakes. Much of the time, you'll actually have 2 harnesses depending on how your vehicle was set up. There will be a harness to go from the vehicle harness to the trailer plug harness and a harness to go from the vehicle harness under the dash to the brake controller. If you don't want to hassle with hooking the controller up, buy it from the RV dealer you do business with and they will install it in your vehicle and ensure things are working correctly.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

All kidding aside. A brake controller is essential for safe trailer travel. Check out this link to see exactly how to install your new controller : Trailer Brake Controller Installation - 2000 Ford F-250 Good luck.


----------



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

Got it... we are going on our 2nd trip on march 14th, I'll have one on there before the trip.... and thanks for the link(s) and all the input...

Really glad I found this forum very helpful for new rv'ers like us....

thanks to each of you very much.... Not like we cant afford the 150.00 bucks stupid to not add it to the rig... and we take are grandkids, I could never forgive myself if something preventable were to happen...

thanks again...


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but in some states it is required to have a brake controller, the law(s) words are similiar to :

"Every semitrailer, trailer, or separate vehicle attached by a drawbar or coupling to a towing vehicle of at least 4,000 lbs., and every house trailer weighing at least 1,000 lbs., shall be equipped with brakes controlled or operated by the driver of the towing vehicle"
and some states
"The safety chains or brakes must be designed so that they can be applied by the driver of the towing vehicle from its cab, and must be designed and connected so that in case of an accidental breakaway the brakes are automatically applied. "


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Fellow Texan,
...I say Fellow Texan because it has to do with your question.
You may be aware of the change in Texas Law about vehicle registration. Starting March 1st, to get your vehicle registration in Texas your vehicle first has to pass a state inspection. Once you have proof of state inspection you can then renew your registration when its due. In Texas trailers over 4500 lbs must be inspected. Part of the state trailer inspection is making sure trailer breaks are working properly if the trailer is equipped with breaks.

so... No brake controller, no way to show your breaks work, no way to get inspected, no way to get registration.... and the State of Texas wont get our hard earned money!









Happy Camping
Bryan


----------

